# Warmoth Finish opinions.. Which to get?



## SnowfaLL (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok.. I think its time for a warmoth build, since they have that sale going on..

What color is better!

Caribbean burst:







OR


Blue Burst:





(it is actually green in the middle.. check this pic, even tho not quilted)






Anyone? I am going to call them and ask if they can do something special, but if not, these are my two options!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2009)

BLUE BURST!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 22, 2009)

I might.. just its so common, Caribbean burst is so weird yet awesome! No one would ever have anything like that up here in Canada lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2009)

Caribbean Burst is amazing as well, but I think the natural center is a little too apparent. If it was more subtle it would be absolutely amazing. 

There really is no way to go wrong between those two colors. Especially on a quilted top.

Also, are you going for rear route, or top route/pickguard?


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 22, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Blue Burst:



You should get that exact body, looks incredible.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 22, 2009)

Rear routed of course. 

It will have a birdseye maple fretboarded neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Rear routed of course.
> 
> It will have a birdseye maple fretboarded neck.



Knowing that, I'm even more for the Blue Burst. 

I'll try to find a pic of it, but I saw a Blue Burst type of finish on a Suhr with a maple fretboard and it was easily one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 22, 2009)

I think that Carribean Burst is friggin awesome, but I like different and it surely is.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2009)

ahh soo conflicting.. I dont know what to get, but im scared that sale is going to end soon so I gotta decide soon


----------



## Miek (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, as long as you go quilt top, you can't go wrong. But maple fretboard on the Caribbean burst might end up making the burst edge look out of place and then things might not gel. But either way, I'd go Caribbean burst and *fuck the contrast.*


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2009)

well the thing about caribbean burst is the neck pocket doesnt have the blue burst, so with a maple neck, it looks as if the middle of the finish just continues natural all the way up.. like this..






It still makes me wonder though... wish there was more pictures of Caribbean burst around =[


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 23, 2009)

NickCormier said:


>




Is that a custom shop Charvel? I've never seen that finish before, that guitar is ridiculously amazing!  DO WANT!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2009)

its a warmoth body and charvel neck, got it off the Unofficial Warmoth forums.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn, that's a killer body then!  Do they have that finish listed on their site, or is that a custom order?  Man I'd be tempted to get something built with that same setup, that's phenomenal!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2009)

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Paint 

Fifth one on the top

I think im going for it too, they have a sale going on right now for 20% off anything in their showcase, so its a pretty badass deal.. the thing I want will come to around $450 for a quilted body totally finished like that.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 23, 2009)

Birdseye neck =


----------



## Default_M (Nov 23, 2009)

Blue Burst. I don't really like the large section of natural in the middle of the Caribbean Burst.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2009)

well. I give up on Warmoth, They can't do anything I want really.. The issue that made me decide not to do it specifically was they couldnt route 2 more control knobs, and I need 5 for my Carvin active electronics. They couldnt do the finish I want, and then I went searching and found Carvin CAN do it! Or least, they did it in the past..

Behold - The best finish in the existance of the world.. I swiftly send out an email asking if they can do this for me, and if so, I may order two or three with this finish even!

(hope tilt from Carvin BBS doesnt mind me posting this)






If that purple was abit thicker on the burst, it is PERFECT.. God, im so anxious to know if they can do it again..

Forgive me Carvin for ever doubting you. Never again!


----------



## Miek (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet baby Judas! There's something about it that makes it hard to look at. But not in a bad way. It's just... hard to look at all at once without my head explodi


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 23, 2009)

That Caribbean looks most delicious.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 24, 2009)

Blue Wash!


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 24, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Blue Wash!


 
Call that a blue wash? THIS is a blue wash:








As far as Warmoth go, I've found that their finishes are pretty but overpriced. Quilted and flamed maple is pretty easy to work with, they don't soak up too much dye at once so it's easy to get a nice, even result even with no experience. And when it comes to clear coating, it's all a matter of patience and fine wet-sanding.

Another good thing about doing it yourself is that you can do whatever you want with the dye before clear-coating it. Like the guitar above, which has been lightly sanded to get a distressed look. I made bindings and a body decal on mine. All for the cost of a can of dye. I saved about $200 and still got it more like I wanted anyway.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 24, 2009)

the only reason I find Warmoth finishes "overpriced" is because they are not consistant, some are amazing and some are shitty, you dont really know what you're going to get. With Carvin, when you spend $250+ for a finish, you KNOW you are going to get an amazing as fuck finish.. Which I think is why I am going to stick with Carvin and just get it 100% Carvin, it'll be around the same price, but better customer service/quality/everything.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 24, 2009)

I really like the look of all of them but if I had to choose just one I would go with the Blue Burst.


----------

